

Passion-Founder-Product-Market Fit - ngavronsky
http://www.venturebent.com/2011/08/passion-founder-product-market-fit/

======
revorad
"With four parameters I can fit an elephant, and with five I can make him
wiggle his trunk."

\- John von Neumann

------
atopiler
I think you nailed it - and coined a new term in the process!

